# pflanzenkauf bei werner



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

hallöchen,

habe gerade ein paar wasserpflanzen (froschbiß & __ wassernuß) bei werner gekauft.
hat jemand schon erfahrung damit? bestimmt oder? wie lange muß ich warten bis die in meinen teich sind (lieferzeit)


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Galrian,

das beste wird sein, Du fragst Werner direkt, bis wann er liefern kann. Alles andere ist reine Spekulation. Die Lieferzeit ist sicher auch davon abhängig, wieviel er gerade zu tun hat.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

hallo werner,

wenn du diesen beitrag liest sag doch mal bescheid.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

hi,

mit der Lieferzeit würde mich auch mal interessieren, erwarte auch noch ne Bestellung

Mathias Müller


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Also bei mir gings schnell   

In der Post sind die Pflanzen wenns schlecht läuft 2 Tage, wann Werner Zeit hat sie zu verpacken und zur Post zu bringen - das sagt er sicher später selbst  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

hallo zusammen,

habe gerade heute meine lieferung bekommen    

zusätzlich zu den obengenannten faktoren kommt noch hinzu welche art von pflanzen ihr bestellt habt - sind es sorten die erst sehr spät ausschlagen (auch abhängig von der jeweiligen witterung) kommt die lieferung später wenn die pflanzen auch ein verbünftiges anfangsleben zeigen   

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

eigentlich gehört das Thema ja nicht hier ins Forum, aber ich hoffe Tommi ist nicht böse, wenn ich hier einmal pauschal antworte:

Ich habe auf meiner Internetseite angegeben wann für welche Pflanzen in der Regel die Versandzeit beginnt. Bei den meisten Teichpflanzen ist das ab Mitte April, bei den Seerosen ab Mitte Mai. Je nach dem wie das Frühjahr klimatisch verläuft, können sich die Termine um 2 Wochen nach vorne oder hinten verschieben. Winterharte Sachen wachsen bei mir alle im Freiland und nicht im Treibhaus, also kann ich da auch nichts schieben.

In diesem Jahr haben wir einen sehr merkwürdigen Witterungsverlauf. Obwohl es tags oft sehr warm war, hat es nachts noch sehr lange gefroren. Meine Teiche waren in der Woche nach Ostern zum letzten mal mit einer geschlossenen Eisdecke bedeckt. Durch das kalte Wasser hat sich bei den meisten Pflanzen der Austrieb verzögert, besonders stark bei allen Unterwasserpflanzen. Ich bin da in einem Dilemma, denn ich darf noch nicht zu viel von den Unterwasserpflanzen ernten, sonst wächst nichts mehr nach.

Absolute Fehlanzeige ist im Moment bei Trapa natans und Zizania latifolia. Ich habe schon versucht bei Kollegen Pflanzen dazu zu kaufen, aber überall das gleiche Bild. Was man haben kann (unter anderem auch in allen Gartencentern), ist Trapa bicornis aus Südostasien, aber die wird in unserem Klima nichts. Trotzdem wird sie unter dem Namen Trapa natans verkauft.

Dann gibt es bei mir auch eine Reihe tropischer Pflanzen, z.B. Eichhornia und Azolla. Die verschicke ich grundsätzlich erst nach den Eisheiligen. Das gleiche gilt für __ tropische Seerosen.

Im Frühling gibt es bei mir immer einen Auftragstau. 80 - 90 % der jährlichen Bestellungen geht zwischen April und Juni ein. Ich arbeite die Bestellungen so schnell wie möglich ab, und ich bemühe mich, daß es nicht zu Teillieferungen kommt. Trotzdem gibt es im Frühling sehr lange Wartezeiten. Wer z.B. im Februar schon bestellt hat, und in seiner Bestellung ein paar spät austreibende Pflanzen hat (Trapa natans ...), der hat bis jetzt noch nichts bekommen. Ich hoffe, daß bis Mitte Mai endlich alle Pflanzen verschickbar sind. Dann dauert es wahrscheinlich ein bis zwei Wochen bis der Auftragstau abgearbeitet ist. Was dann an Bestellungen reinkommt, wird innert einer Woche bearbeitet.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Durch das kalte Wasser hat sich bei den meisten Pflanzen der Austrieb verzögert, besonders stark bei allen Unterwasserpflanzen.



genau die habbich natürlich bestellt    werd es auch ohne überleben und besser als sofort so mikrige dinger zu bekommen iss das waren allemal.

Mathias Müller


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Ahhh - deswegen ging das bei mir so schnell, ich hab glaube ich erst im Juli bestellt


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

mist,

die pflanzen habe ich bestellt.

heute im gartencenter trapa natans gesehen gleich 2 stck mitgenommen. mußte einfach zugreifen. möchte meine bestellten natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo an alle, 

habe am Montag bei Werner Pflanzen für den Teich bestellt.

__ Schwanenblume
Scheinzyperngrassegge
Zyperngras
Wasserschwaden
Tannenwedel
Wasserschwertlilie
Bunter __ Wasserfenchel
__ Molchschwanz
Zierlicher __ Rohrkolben
__ Wasserstern
__ Nadelkraut
__ Pfennigkraut
Goldpfennigkraut


Heute ist Donnerstag , und ?

Die Pflanzen sind da - ein dickes Lob an Werner  

Schneller geht´s wirklich nicht-Danke!


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

An alle die noch warten müssen:

Thorsten hat Glück gehabt. Zufällig war bei ihm keine einzige 'problematisch' Sorte dabei, die den Versand verzögert hätte.

Noch was zum Thema Versand: ich schicke die Sachen nur von Montag bis Mittwoch los, in Ausnahmefällen auch Donnerstag. Sonst ist mir die Gefahr zu groß, dass was über das Wochenende bei der Post liegen bleibt. Bei der Post gibt's nämlich Lager wo die Sonne drauf knallt, oder der Frost zuschlagen kann und was nicht noch alles. Da ist es besser eine Woche länger zu warten, als am Montag ein Paket mit kaputten Pflanzen zu bekommen.

Ich weiß, ich bin schwierig, aber ich glaube auf die Dauer ist allen Seiten mit meiner Methode gedient.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Werner,

ich finde Dich und Dein Konzept nicht schwierig, sondern durchaus durchdacht und kundenfreundlich!! :top: 

Nichts ist heute wichtiger als ein guter Ruf; und der ist schnell dahin...
Wer frostempfindliche Pflanzen schon Anfang April kaufen möchte, der muß halt ins Gartencenter gehen und vorgetriebene Ware nehmen und dann nach den Eisheiligen nochmal neue kaufen  


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

hallo werner,

ich finde es super das du dir solche gedanken darüber machst :!: 

da kann man dann ruhig warten, nun weiß man ja warum


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

also ich bin ja auch recht neu hier, und hab auch auf Gredi´s Empfehlung hin, Pflanzen bei Werner bestellt. Auch mit ihm telefoniert, und ich muß sagen, ein sehr angenehmer Kontakt  :top: 
Er hat mir für nächste Woche meine Lieferung zugesagt. Ich weiß selbst wie es beim versenden von Ware zugeht. Also ich hab alles Verständnis der Welt für dich, Werner.  Nur keine Panik!


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

> Ich weiß, ich bin schwierig, aber ich glaube auf die Dauer ist allen Seiten mit meiner Methode gedient.



Kann den Anderen in diesem Punkt auch nur zustimmen.

Mathias Müller


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Werner

Schwierig  
Kann ich auch nicht sagen die Beratung damals war super und die Pflanzen auch. Lieber warte ich einwenig, dafür muß ich nur einmal Pflanzen kaufen.
Dann habe ich noch gleich eine Frage hinterher. Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich in ein GFK-Becken setzen, das ca. 1,8 x 1,4 m hat? Inhalt glaube ich 300l. Es wird mit einem Lochblech und Kies gefüllt. Also ein reiner Pflanzenfilter. Habe von dir schon mehrere Lillien, Indianischer __ Reis und noch etwas (weiß ich aber nicht mehr  ).
Können auch Dotterblumen dort eingesetzt werden

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hi 
Also ich habe nun auch unsere Pflanzen von Werner bekommen,und ich muss sagen ,,mannn haben die Wurzeln,,
Ja das ist doch wohl optimal.
Also ruhig etwas warten.
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Hi zusammen

habe gestern die Lieferung von Werner erhalten . Ich muss ihm ein Lob aussprechen . Alles super verpackt , tolle Pflanzen und klasse Wurzelwerk . Jederzeit wieder .


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich bin ich kein Fan davon, in einem solchen Forum Werbung für irgendeine Firma zu machen.....

Ich habe ebenfalls bei Werner bestellt. Ich habe die Pflanzen exakt zu dem Zeitpunkt erhalten, der von Werner angekündigt wurde. Die Pflanzen waren hervorragend verpackt. Es war direkt erkennbar, dass auch der "Versender" jegliche Beschädigung der Pflanzen während des Transports ausschließen wollte.

Und wenn ich dann noch die Versandkosten betrachte, kann ich überhaupt keinen Grund mehr erkennen, woanders einkaufen zu gehen.

Also..... absoluten Respekt und nochmal vielen Dank Werner!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

das ist ja keine werbung. ich finde es gut wenn eine firma positiv oder gar negativ angepriesen wird, denn dadurch hilft man ja nur den anderen leuten im forum.

wenn eine firma ok ist kann man es ruhig sagen und falls mist dabei ist sollten die user auch gewarnt werden :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

*....*

Guten Abend,

auch ich schliesse mich den Vorredner klar an, einen Dank an Werner für den schnellen Versand von sage und schreibe XXX (!!) Pflanzen. 

Meine Lieferung ist gestern angekommen, tadellos verpackt, tolle Qualität und wenn sie nur halbwegs so wachsen, wie die letzte Lieferung vom Herbst 2003 (!!!), na dann seh ich bald den Weg vor lauter Pflanzen nicht mehr   

Werbung ist hier immer erlaubt, vorrausgesetzt, diese Person hilft tatkräftig im Forum mit und das macht Werner mit seinen tadellosen Beiträgen mehr, als ich mir vorgestellt habe, fachmännisch, cool und ohne Emotionen. Deshalb ist die Werbung auch als Partnerseite zu unserem Forum erlaubt.

Hier nochmals an offizieller Stelle meinen herzlichsten Dank an dich, Werner, erstens für deine Beiträge und die tadellose Auftragsabwicklung inkl. "Beratung", machste echt klasse


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

... bei so viel Lob.

Danke!

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Tommi lebt in der Zukunft......


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Aber Harald! 

Hast Du nicht gewußt, daß ich meine Pakete generell mit der Zeitmaschine versende? Herbst 2004 war wirklich eine meiner leichtesten Übungen ...

 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

*....*

ooops   

@Werner

Habe gerade den "__ Lotos" versenkt ... uaaah ... ob dat wat wird ? :?  ich glaub ja nich, das Gefäss iss etwas zu eng, nur 30cm Durchmesser ... muss morgen mal was neues kaufen, sonst wird dat nix


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo Tommi,
bereib mal näher,
wie toef ahste den versenkt,
und ist es ein Zwerg,ein Mittlerer oder  Riesenlotos??

Ich hätte den im Haus ersteinmal angetrieben...


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

*...*

Ne Steeve,

noch sitzt er in einem Topf am Fenster, 10cm unter Wasser wie beschrieben ... raus kommt der noch lange nicht, ist doch viel zu kalt.

Wie normal groß das Rhizom iss kann ich dir nicht sagen ... der Topf war schon etwas eng, deswegen muss ich morgen das ganze wiederholen, besser iss das, wenn er in einem Durchmesser 50cm Kübel ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo Tommi,

'Mrs. Perry D. Slocum' ist ein mittlerer __ Lotos. Bei mir wird er in 90-Liter-Kübeln ganz phänomenal, aber er schafft es auch in 20-Liter-Kübeln ein paar Blüten zu machen. Hast Du eigentlich die Lotosbilder in meiner Galerie auf meiner Homepage mal angeschaut? Da kann man auch sehr gut sehen wie 'Mrs. Perry D. Slocum' von Tag zu Tag die Blütenfarbe ändert. Wenn nur endlich Sommer wäre ...

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

@ werner

versuche vergeblichst dich zu erreichen. vielleicht klappts ja so.
hatte am 04.05.04   bei dir eine bestellung aufgegeben und eine bestätigung erhalten. nun wollte ich später nochmals was bestellen welches natürlich im gleichen paket soll (habe ich unter bemerkung geschreiben).
für diese bestellung habe ich keine bestätigung bekommen und auch auf meine mail welche ich auf kontakt@nymphaion.de gesendet habe kam keine antwort.
telefonisch nimmt leider keiner ab.  
was nu?


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Galrian,
hast du evtl. Mal geschaut,ab Wann Werner zu erreichen ist??
Er ist normalerweise ab 21 H zu erreichen,sonst kannst du ihm auch auf den Anrufsbeantworter sprechen...
Und falls du ihn nicht über Mail erreichst,gibt es hier im Forum auch noch pn...


Übrigens,
im Moment hat er ziemlich viel zu tun ..nurmalso....


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Werner,

Habe heute Deine Pflanzenlieferung erhalten. Sie sind gut angekommen.
Sehr schöne Pflanzen. Da kann man nicht meckern!
Besten Dank, besonders für die kräftigen Seerosen.

Hättest mal sehen sollen, was ich voriges Jahr von Quelle bekam.
Das waren Rhizome, die bei Dir wahrscheinlich auf dem Kompost landen.

Viele Grüße
morle


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Werner, - ich noch mal.

Wie gehe ich eigentlich mit den Wassernüssen um. Sollten die vorsichtig in
den Bodengrund gesteckt werden, oder müssen sie ins freie Wasser.
Welche tiefe?
Wär nett von Dir, mir noch eine kurze Hilfestellung zu geben.

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo Peter,

habe selbst keine Wassernuss. Vielleicht aber hilft Dir dieser Link: http://members.telering.at/tillandsia/natans.html
Scheint seriös zu sein.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

sehr guter Link! Allerdings halte ich die meisten Folienteiche eher für zu nährstoffreich als nährstoffarm, ich glaube in den meisten Teichen wird sie sich vermehren können. Die Nuss muss einfach an einer Stelle in den Teich geworfen werden, wo sich Schlamm am Boden befindet. Sie versinkt von allein und verhakt sich im Schlamm. Eine größere Tiefe als 1 m würde ich ihr nicht zumuten, ideal sind 40 - 60 cm.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo Stefan, Hallo Werner,

danke für Eure Antworten. Hat mir doch geholfen

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

verdammt  ,

habe meine 3 gerade hineinbefördert. liegen auf 30cm. das muß langen ansonsten adios :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Was sind denn das für Ausdrücke hier    ... wie wäre es, wenn Du ein Rechen nimmst oder sonstiges längeres Gartengerät und versuchst, dass Nüßchen etwas weiter zu schubsen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

würde ich gerne machen, habe aber keine zeit  

ne, habe diese stelle gewählt wegen der sonneneinstrahlung, die brauchen sehr viel wärme. auch ist dort keine bewegung im wasser. denke das 30cm ok sind.
habe oben im link gelesen das 15cm gut sind. also liege ich genau zwischen 2 expertenmeinungen.
so muß man es machen und die pflanzen gedeien wie...
mache lieber ein par punkte bevor ich wieder eins auf den... bekomme


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

wie keine Zeit - aber im Forum rumsitzen  

........ brauch ich glaube ich nicht zu machen ..... könnte Dir aber das nächste mal im Chat eine Runde Kaugummi dafür in den Mund stopfen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

hey hey hey,

immer ruhig brauner  

und außerdem, ich hatte keine zeit weil ich im forum sitze  

schönen abend noch du molchjäger(in) :twisted:


----------

